# iTunes serveur et Apple TV



## guytoon48 (18 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'à présent j'utilise "partage à domicile" pour écouter la musique iTunes présente sur mon iMac sur l'Apple TV et ainsi profiter du système hifi;
Si j'active iTunes serveur sur mon NAS DS214play et que je déporte donc ma librairie iTunes vers le NAS, pourrais-je en profiter sur l'Apple TV? Le but est de ne pas avoir nécessairement l'iMac en marche pour çà...
L'intérêt en vaut-il la chandelle? Merci.


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2016)

Je ne connais pas  iTunes serveur, mais dans tous les cas, si ton Mac n'est pas allumé l'accès à sa bibliothèque n'est plus possible depuis une TV


----------

